
France wants Tesla to transform its old nuclear plant into a car factory - groundCode
http://arstechnica.co.uk/cars/2016/04/tesla-france-old-car-factory/
======
touristtam
Segolene Royal .... not really a reference in realistic politics. Still it is
interesting that a country with strong conventional car manufacturer would
invite a disrupting company like Tesla to invest on its soil.

